# Aphrodite & Spike first baby pictures



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well Aphrodite & Spike had 1 baby hatch today a cute adorable little white fuzz ball . Mom and dad are protecting baby very well and they have 4 Fertile eggs to go those eggs are 17,15,13, & 11

I will be posting pictures of babies on this thread as the grow Enjoy 

PS- I'm secretly hoping that one of there adorable wf fuzzies ends up being WF lutino  for sure I know we're going to have all WF Pearls since momma is wf lutino pearl & Daddy is wf pearl with other unknown splits I'm sure...


Enjoy

I couldn't get a close up of the baby but I did crop the pictures.. can anyone tell if this baby will be lutino or cinnamon ??? Does the baby look good??


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats!!! So cute!!! 

its not a lutino since the eyes are dark, I dont think its a cinnamon either but its hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Congrats!!! So cute!!!
> 
> its not a lutino since the eyes are dark, I dont think its a cinnamon either.


Ok I need help I just came across Aphrodite parents pedigree - dad was WFPp split cinnamon/lutino


Mom was DYC cinnamon pearl (tri-color) (and has to be split to wf) is what is says so can someone explain Aphrodite I thought she was WF lutino pearl but with the parents splits and such now I don't know what to think can she be split DYC? No right and daddy was wf pearl pied ... Split cinnamon lutino 



oh i'm confused...

Would Aphrodite have any of these splits


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think she can be split DYC, its dominant so I'm not 100% sure whether a bird can be split to it or not. According to those mutations, she's still a WF lutino pearl, maybe split pied (of course hard to tell on her) but you'll know more when the babies feather out.

The babies eyes do look purplish to me so very well could be a cinnamon, which would make it a girl, but its really hard to tell in the pictures. Beautiful baby though!


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*What do you think ?*



angelmommy24 said:


> Ok I need help I just came across Aphrodite parents pedigree - dad was WFPp split cinnamon/lutino
> 
> 
> Mom was DYC cinnamon pearl (tri-color) (and has to be split to wf) is what is says so can someone explain Aphrodite I thought she was WF lutino pearl but with the parents splits and such now I don't know what to think can she be split DYC? No right and daddy was wf pearl pied ... Split cinnamon lutino
> ...




These are the results:



Motherominant Yellowcheek (double factor) Cinnamon Pearl Split To Whiteface
Fatheried Whiteface Pearl Split To {X1: Cinnamon Lutino}

male offspring:
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied {X1: Lutino}
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Lutino}
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Cinnamon Lutino Pearl Split To Pied
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Cinnamon Lutino Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface



Now because Aphrodte is a visual Lutino the only thing she could be is 


25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Cinnamon Lutino Pearl Split To Pied

Pictures of parents:

now I've reentered all the information as such:

Dad- WF Pearl

Mom- DYC (Single Factor) Cinnamon WF lutino pearl split Pied and this is what I get::


Motherominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
Father:Whiteface Pearl

male offspring:
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Pearl Split To {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Whiteface Pearl Split To {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied
25% Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied
25% Dominant Yellowcheek (single factor) Whiteface Pearl
25% Whiteface Pearl


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Based on what you have posted I believe that Aphrodite would possibly be split to pied but she can not be split DYC. Without knowing what daddy bird was split to, right now you should only have WF Pearls. But if Daddy is split pied, you may get some WF Pearl Pied or split pied,


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> I don't think she can be split DYC, its dominant so I'm not 100% sure whether a bird can be split to it or not. According to those mutations, she's still a WF lutino pearl, maybe split pied (of course hard to tell on her) but you'll know more when the babies feather out.
> 
> The babies eyes do look purplish to me so very well could be a cinnamon, which would make it a girl, but its really hard to tell in the pictures. Beautiful baby though!


Roxy,
I just keyed in the parents pedigree including pictures... I thought in order to get a visual WF the parents have to be atleast split to wf??

Aphridotes moms parents are:
Dad- Normal sp wfcpl
Mom DYC Cinn Pearl Split Pied

Aphrodites Dads parents-
WFP Sp Lutino PD
Mom-normal grey split pied


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Since Aphrodite's father was not a DYC, then she can only be a "single factor" DYC.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Based on what you have posted I believe that Aphrodite would possibly be split to pied but she can not be split DYC. Without knowing what daddy bird was split to, right now you should only have WF Pearls. But if Daddy is split pied, you may get some WF Pearl Pied or split pied,


Daddy was:
WFPP split Cinnamon Lutino


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you put the cinnamon on one allele and the lutino on the other the results are different. I went into the more complicated calculator and input it that way. In your first post you said dad was split to cinnamon and lutino and is a visual pied. So with that and mom's mutation thrown in this is what I got:

% from all 1.0
24.25% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /yellow-cheek ADM.pied
24.25% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) /yellow-cheek ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
24.25% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /ino cinnamon-yellow-cheek ADM.pied
24.25% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) /ino cinnamon-yellow-cheek ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
0.75% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /cinnamon-yellow-cheek ADM.pied
0.75% 1.0 natural opaline(pearl) /cinnamon-yellow-cheek ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
0.75% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /ino yellow-cheek ADM.pied
0.75% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) /ino yellow-cheek ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
% from all 0.1
0.75% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /ADM.pied
0.75% 0.1 natural opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
24.25% 0.1 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /ADM.pied
24.25% 0.1 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
0.75% 0.1 ino cinnamon opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /ADM.pied
0.75% 0.1 ino cinnamon opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied blue(whiteface)
*24.25% 0.1 ino opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /ADM.pied*
24.25% 0.1 ino opaline(pearl) /ADM.pied blue(whiteface) 

The one I marked in bold is what we believe Aphrodite to be. Hope this helps some...(plus mom is definitely split to WF as her yellow cheeks have an orange wash that happens to YCs when WF is thrown in.)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Since Aphrodite's father was not a DYC, then she can only be a "single factor" DYC.


Ok now i'm confused single factor?? Would any of her babies be DYC?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

angelmommy24 said:


> Daddy was:
> WFPP split Cinnamon Lutino


Daddy to Aphrodite or Daddy to the newborn?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Wait - Now I am confused. LOL - I read that Aphrodite was WF Lut Pearl and Spike was WF pearl.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are...she's asking about Aphrodite's parents. She thinks mom was a DYC, but with the WF thrown in it wouldn't show up visually even if she was a single factor.

And you know what, I think that calculator only gave me sex-linked YC, I couldn't find the DYC...


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Here is Aphrodite*



roxy culver said:


> If you put the cinnamon on one allele and the lutino on the other the results are different. I went into the more complicated calculator and input it that way. In your first post you said dad was split to cinnamon and lutino and is a visual pied. So with that and mom's mutation thrown in this is what I got:
> 
> % from all 1.0
> 24.25% 1.0 natural cinnamon opaline(pearl) blue(whiteface) /yellow-cheek ADM.pied
> ...



Aphrodite is definitely WF Lutino but I think we determined WF Lutino Pearl heres a picture of her:

Excuse the dirty feathers she broke a blood feather? I had posted on here I freaked out but she did just fine with alittle flour


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Daddy to Aphrodite or Daddy to the newborn?


Daddy to Aphrodite sorry for the confusion, just trying to figure it all out


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

If the mother to the newborn is a visual DYC, then theoretically there could be DYC babies. There is some speculation that DYC works like Silver in that it is single factor or double factor. I believe Suzanne says it does not necessarily work that way however, DYC is a dominant color so you can't have a split to DYC. 

If the mother of the newborn is a visual WF, it would not matter if the parent to the mother bird was DYC - a visual WF will not have DYC in it because DYC is dominant over WF. The cheekpatch color is only altered if the bird is a visual DYC split WF.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Then Aphrodite isn't a DYC (single or double), as she's got a solid white face. I think maybe mom to Aphrodite was only a single factor (if it actually does work that way) and obviously split to WF due to the orange in her cheek patch.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Then Aphrodite isn't a DYC (single or double), as she's got a solid white face. I think maybe mom to Aphrodite was only a single factor (if it actually does work that way) and obviously split to WF due to the orange in her cheek patch.


That's correct.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> That's correct.


OK i was ALL kinds of confused 

Wouldn't Aphrodite be WF Cinnamon lutino pearl since BOTH parents are Cinnamon??
Am I correct??
And any babies cinnamon would then be Female???


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Aphrodite could be cinnamon pearl lutino however - if that is the case, then the babies could be EITHER sex because daddy is cinnamon. Also, because daddy is split lutino, any lutino babies could be either sex as well.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No, dad was only split so there is a chance she didn't inherit it. Since Aphrodite is a hen, the only way you would get cinnamon babies was if Spike was split to cinnamon. Does Aphrodite have beige tail or flight feathers? That would be the only way you would be able to tell whether she was a cinnamon or not. Otherwise, if you got a male cinnamon baby then you would know.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

In looking back, there is a possibility that Aphrodite is NOT split to cinnamon since you posted that daddy was only split cinnamon.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

You also still have the possibility of pied or split pied in the mix.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> You also still have the possibility of pied or split pied in the mix.



When I first got her she had a "Dirty" look to her but as she molted out shes a pretty white... with beautiful eyes


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they're jellybean pink, she could be a visual pied. The possibilities are endless really.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Cropped picture of Aphrodite (Flash On)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Cropped picture of Aphrodite and her eyes*

here is a close up of Aphrodite


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Aphrodite*

Cropped Picture of Aphrodite take 3 Sorry LOL


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Really hard to tell with the flash. Is Spike split to pied? You'll know soon enough when babies hatch out.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Really hard to tell with the flash. Is Spike split to pied? You'll know soon enough when babies hatch out.


Thank you  Spike is pearl unsure of any splits.. I'll be posting pictures as they start to feather open eyes etc  because you guys are the best


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Its like getting christmas twice - first you get the down color to tell you WF, PF or Normal - then you get the rest of the colors 3 weeks later.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Dreamcatchers said:


> Its like getting christmas twice - first you get the down color to tell you WF, PF or Normal - then you get the rest of the colors 3 weeks later.



I can't wait  thanks guys!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

April....it would have been soooo much easier if you had posted a pix of BOTH parents. The father bird appears to be a WF pearl pied. (pied because he has a white wing flight)


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> April....it would have been soooo much easier if you had posted a pix of BOTH parents. The father bird appears to be a WF pearl pied. (pied because he has a white wing flight)


Susanne I thought I did as soon as I get to work I'll post mom and dad


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Susanne Pictures of both parents*



srtiels said:


> April....it would have been soooo much easier if you had posted a pix of BOTH parents. The father bird appears to be a WF pearl pied. (pied because he has a white wing flight)


Susanne,
Here are pictures of both mom & Dad as babies-
Dad was WF- Pearl Pied Split Cinnamon lutino ( his dad was Lutino Pearl spl WFp) and his mom was WFPearl split Pied

Mom was - DYC Cinn Pearl (Says Dilute or Tri-color)

Parents of mom - Dad was-Normal sp WFCPLpd?
Mom was DYC Cinn Pearl split Pd

Thanks for looking at the pictures


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Which should atleast make Aphrodite cinnamon WF lutino pearl since both parents are cinnamon or split to cinnamon ? Just a waiting game to see how babies feather out


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

The light colored bird in the second and third pictures is the parent bird to the newborn babies?? If she is, then she is NOT a lutino.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry, I got in a rush and hit the button to send prematurely. LOL  She would actually be a Cinnamon pearl pied DYC.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

1st and 2nd pictures are my Aphrodite dad 3rd and 4th picture is my Aphrodites mom 



Aphrodite is mom to baby just hatched


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*If she is, then she is NOT a lutino.*

GRRRRR!!!!! Please go back, click *edit*, and add/include JUST the pix of the actual parents ofg this clutch.

It is disappointing to see there are still poorly paired DYC out there, and it seems the major offenders of this are the better or top breeders in the US.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I am sorry I made you growl Suzanne. 

April, Suzanne is asking to see photos of the parents to the current newborns, not Aphrodite's mom and dad.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Michelle....it is *frustrating* and hard to give a clear answer if the poster doesn't provide clear info, and pix's showing the parents helps. _If_ more background on the parents is needed then the responders can then request it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30327&highlight=aphrodite
First post contains pictures of the parents of this current clutch.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Michelle....it is *frustrating* and hard to give a clear answer if the poster doesn't provide clear info, and pix's showing the parents helps. _If_ more background on the parents is needed then the responders can then request it.


Susanne,
I didn't mean to upset you. I apologize for that totally not my intention all I've been trying to do is figure out IF my WF lutino pearl (Aphrodite is actually a WF Lutino Pearl since I did FIND her parents pedigree... That was all...

Here is Aphrodite & Spike parents to new clutch...

again NOT my intention to FRUSTRATE or UPSET anyone... I'm at work and can't respond right away..


Not the best pictures but it's all I have right now


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30327&highlight=aphrodite
> First post contains pictures of the parents of this current clutch.


---------------------------

Roxy, I *do not* have the time or want to go looking for pix's of the parents. They should be included in *this* post.

Sorry April....as to myself I have started not answering posts that are not clear or include pix's for reference to the questions asked.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> Roxy, I *do not* have the time or want to go looking for pix's of the parents. They should be included in *this* post.
> 
> Sorry April....as to myself I have started not answering posts that are not clear or include pix's for reference to the questions asked.


I understand susanne I did add pictures


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

In looking at her pix her eyes are not WF Lutino pied eyes, they look more like what a WF lutino pearls eyes would look like. OK....if you have a black-light (can get them inexpensively at Walmart) you can shine the light on her to see if she is pearled. And also on the underside of the tail and wings. If there are any pied feathers they will look a solid color, and if there is either barring or spots then those are not pied feathers. If she is a WF cinnamon lutino, this would be obvious by seeing a beige wash to the barring on the tail under normal lighting. And she may have some beige to the covets (shorter feathers above the flights) or to the flight feathers.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you!! As always susanne you've been great!


----------

